# Master of the Rings DVD (Merged)



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 29, 2002)

*Master of the Rings? DVD?*

I just heard about some new DVD out called, _Master of the Rings_. Anyone out there know what it is? It caught my eye and I was just wondering what it was.


----------



## Hirila (Feb 2, 2002)

I know that a disc of the band "Helloween" is called "Master of the Rings"

The DVD is a documentary about JRRTolkien, isn`t it?

Look here:

http://www.digitallyobsessed.com/showreview.php3?ID=2857


----------



## Andquellewen (Feb 4, 2002)

so umm....yeah... when is the FotR dvd coming out?


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

itis still in theaters so not for awhile. 
* sighs, for she is awaiting the same day............


----------



## TygaStoryweaver (Feb 13, 2002)

FOTR is coming out August 27, I believe.


----------



## Andquellewen (Feb 14, 2002)

you mean we have to wait that long??
well.. I guess that is pretty early for a good movie.
but still... that's like 1/2 a year away!!


----------



## Snaga (Mar 1, 2002)

*Another DVD! What?*

I found a Lord of the Rings DVD on sale in a shop today.

No not Bakshi, nor even National Geographic. And no not an early release of PJ's tour-de-force.

This was entitled: JRR Tolkien Master of the Rings and apparently had lots of documentary stuff, footage of JRRT, 3D visualisations of middle earth and lots more.

Has anyone got this? Is it any good?


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 1, 2002)

If the cover has the pillars of the kings on it, my friend bought it, and there are like 40 drawings by the Bros. Hildebrandt, but the gallery is so small in the special features that buying that book would be better.
the "in-depth analysis" will KILL the story for you. The "interviews" with Tolkien are hard to understand.
I would not recommend.


----------



## christof (Mar 2, 2002)

*dont buy it*

I bought it - and regretted it. Its a bit of a waste of money, so I wouldnt, like greypilgrim, recommend it.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks both of you. I consider myself warned!


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 2, 2002)

Hahaha! I was going to buy that, but I only had 7 dollars in my bank account. For once it was a good thing


----------



## PRH (Mar 9, 2002)

I've got that Master of the Rings DVD. It's pretty good. They talk a lot about the influences in LOTR in an honest fashion that is actually interesting. It's better than other specials like it that either just totally gush or get so off topic or really reach for influences. I picked it up for only $10 too. I recommend it.


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Mar 26, 2002)

Is it coming out on August 27 in America cos if it is it will be coming out even later in England  .


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm waiting for the National Geographic DVD. My super secret inside source says that they are making a really nice high quality map of Middle-earth in only the way that National Geographic can...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks TygaStoryweaver, that's only fourteen days after my birthday, it'll make a great present!!!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 17, 2003)

*DVD: JRR Tolkien: Master Of The Rings*

My brother gave me the book The Atlas of Middle Earth for Christmas; and he got it from Amazon. In order to take advantage of the free shipping, he added the DVD: J.R.R. Tolkien: Master Of The Rings. Having nothing to do after dinner tonight, I decided to pop it in and watch. It was roughly an hour and 20 minutes, and was much more than I expected.

From the back cover:


> Discover why J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord of the Rings has become an icon of the 20th Century culture. This exciting new film features stunning new 3D computerized animations of Middle Earth, a host of illustrations by the Brothers Hildebrandt, rare archive footage of the author himself and in-depth analysis by leading Tolkien scholars from around the world.



It was put out in in 2001, though there is no mention of Jackson's movies. There are some live-action scenes of the movie, but they almost look to be home made. I thought it was awesome to see footage of Tolkien, and hear some of his readings from the book. His life story is told, and there are even some interviews with his children. The computer animated map of Middle Earth was awesome and I wish there was a way to print this out.

I highly recommend this to anyone who hasn't seen it.

Those of you who have seen it, what are your thoughts?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 2, 2003)

I got it from the Library, and found it amusing. It wasn't DVD so it probably wasn't as good. I was laughing so hard about the War things where they act out battles. I just think that that was funny. (and kind of lame)
And there was that guy singing. Who was he? I got that song he sang stuck in my head "We be the Fellowship..."
The bits where they covered Tolkien was interesting. And especially when he was reading the book. He was reading a part about the Ents, right???
It wasn't spectacular, but it was OK.


----------



## roguelion (Feb 4, 2003)

I got the DVD in August, and think it is pretty cool, I was not impressed with the footage of the Hobbits, they look to funny, but all in all it is great.


----------

